# LGB vs others



## sdl39fan (Jul 31, 2011)

Did some looking around and have not found definitive answers to what I am about to ask so please don't kill the messenger.......

I am looking at the LGB 50' steel box car and the modern covered hopper. How noticeable of a difference in size is there between these two cars and the USAT/Aristo-Craft cars?


Does anyone have any news or info on the new box cars Aristo-Craft are coming out with?


Thanks

Michael Osweiler
Waseca, MN


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a lot Aristo boxcars and one 50' LGB boxcar. In my opinion the LGB boxcar looks a little wider and a little higher than the ARisto cars, but it looks okay. The difference in length is far more noticeable to me.

Ed


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The *standard* gauge US boxcars and such by LGB are around 1:26 to 1:27 scale, just slightly larger than the USA Trains and Aristocraft 1:29 scale.

But if I look at the trains going by here (the real ones), the boxcars are all different heights and width and certainly length - so mixing 1:29 scale and 1:27 scale cars in the model looks perfectly fine.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The 50' boxcars look fine to me,just a little wider. I replace the, in my opinion, not so good looking lgb trucks with Aristo rollerbearing trucks and metal wheels. This also lowers the car a little.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

I dug thru some of my pictures and found these. They may help you decide for yourself. The white hopper and the outside ribbed cars are LGB and the 50' smoothside boxcars (MILW and CN) are USA Trains. The LGB cars I lowered.


----------



## sdl39fan (Jul 31, 2011)

Brian,

That is what I needed to see. How did you lower the LGB cars?

Thanks

Michael


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Michael, 

I removed the piece in the body floor bolster and replaced it with a piece of sheet ABS and stud. You'll see when you get one and remove the truck. As Paul said if you use Aristo trucks then that will lower it also (the truck bolster heights are different). The LGB trucks are 70 ton trucks and the Aristo trucks are 100 ton. I kept the LGB trucks but replaced the plastic wheels with metal ones. If I was starting it all over I'd probably go with the Aristo trucks (the bearing caps rotate on them).


----------

